# you know that FEELING?



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

when you open your truck door and something falls out and goes, "CRUNCH" yea, like that. That was the sound of my Canon 100-400L hitting the asphalt from 2feet......too scared to look at it.........think i'm gonna puke......


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Shaky said:


> when you open your truck door and something falls out and goes, "CRUNCH" yea, like that. That was the sound of my Canon 100-400L hitting the asphalt from 2feet......too scared to look at it.........think i'm gonna puke......


Been there, except for my Canon 5D Mkiii, plus Canon flash and lens. Lens was ok, but not camera and flash. Canon fixed my camera for $350 and bought the new Canon flash for $600. Costly mistake. I had a habit of holding camera by the flash which the flash broke just above hot shoe and the rest is history. I don't do that any more. I was really nauxious for a while from incident.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Well everything survived just fine. No problems with the lens, Im guessing it hit right on the lens cap/reversed hood edge. Thanks for Canon's sturdy L build.

From now on, its back in its case and secured after use.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

I thought you were going to say "the feeling you get when your computer won't boot up and you haven't backed up your last three months of photographs"!! But, I will say, that I did have my 100-400 fall out of my truck once when I opened the door. Fell on dirt, so it wasn't that bad, but it survived just fine! Very sturdy lens! Glad everything worked out o.k. Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

DeepBlueGulf said:


> I thought you were going to say "the feeling you get when your computer won't boot up and you haven't backed up your last three months of photographs"!! Tom - DeepBlueGulf


Thanks for that reminder, I have neglected to back up my computer for awhile! Going to start it now!


----------

